# Inc. Magazine Unveils 33rd Annual List of America’s Fastest-Growing Private Companies—the Inc. 5000



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft Ranks No. 179 on the 2014 Inc. 5000 List

NEW YORK, August 20, 2014 -- Inc. magazine today ranked InkSoft No. 179 on its 33rd annual Inc. 500|5000, an exclusive ranking of the nation's fastest-growing private companies. The list represents the most comprehensive look at the most important segment of the economy—America’s independent entrepreneurs. Companies such as Yelp, Pandora, Timberland, Dell, Domino’s Pizza, LinkedIn, Zillow, and many other well-known names gained early exposure as members of the Inc. 500|5000.

InkSoft achieved its ranking in part due to sales growth of 2,348% in the past three years. The company develops, hosts, supports, and maintains an e-commerce platform tailored to the decorated apparel industry. Software products include web stores, online interactive design tools, art approval, quoting and invoicing capability, and production management. 

“We are proud to be recognized on this prestigious list,” says Scott Allen, president, Inksoft.
“Our growth and success can be attributed to having an amazing team and to our customers who put their faith in us and our products.” 

The 2014 Inc. 5000, unveiled online at Inc.com and with the top 500 companies featured in the September issue of Inc. (available on newsstands August 20 to November 30), is the most competitive crop in the list’s history. The average company on the list achieved a mind-boggling three-year growth of 516%. The Inc. 5000’ s aggregate revenue is $211 billion, generating 505,000 jobs over the past three years. Complete results of the Inc. 5000, including company profiles and an interactive database that can be sorted by industry, region, and other criteria, can be found at www.inc.com/inc5000.


----------

